# [Risolto] Problema nell'avvio di compiz

## ChobinYY

Ho configurato l'acceleratore grafico e caricato i vari moduli e funziona senza problemi.

Poi per installare compiz-fusion ho seguito questa guida:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Compiz-fusion

Però quando avvio purtroppo non funziona, mi compare il desktop con le finestre senza bordo e si blocca

ecco cosa mi spunta quando do il comando compiz-manager da shell:

```
Checking for Xgl: not present.

xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg.0.log

Detected PCI ID for VGA: 02:00.0 0300: 1002:4e48 (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present.

Trying again with indirect rendering:

Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present.

Checking for non power of two support: present.

Checking for Composite extension: /usr/bin/compiz-manager: line 171: xdpyinfo: command not found

not present.

SKIP_CHECKS is yes, so continuing despite problems.

Checking for nVidia: /usr/bin/compiz-manager: line 211: xdpyinfo: command not found

not present.

Checking for FBConfig: present.

Checking for Xgl: not present.

Starting emerald

WARNING: Application calling GLX 1.3 function "glXCreatePixmap" when GLX 1.3 is not supported!  This is an application bug!

/usr/bin/compiz (core) - Error: Plugin 'text' not loaded.

/usr/bin/compiz (shift) - Warn: No compatible text plugin loaded.

/usr/bin/compiz (cube) - Warn: Failed to load slide: freedesktop

/usr/bin/compiz (core) - Error: Plugin 'text' not loaded.

/usr/bin/compiz (ring) - Warn: No compatible text plugin found.

/usr/bin/compiz (core) - Error: Plugin 'text' not loaded.

/usr/bin/compiz (group) - Warn: No compatible text plugin loaded.
```

Last edited by ChobinYY on Wed May 19, 2010 5:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## polslinux

```
glxinfo | grep direct
```

cosa ti da?

ps: devi abilitare l'opzione Decorazione finestre nel CCSM...ed eventualmente mettere il comando emerald --replace in tale sezione...poi ti consiglio di installare fusion-icon  :Smile: 

----------

## ChobinYY

Mi da

```
direct rendering: Yes
```

L'acceleratore grafico funziona bene. Ora emergo fusion-icon

Scusa la mia ignoranza ma non ho capito dove devo abilitare la decorazione delle fineste e mettere il comando emerald --replace   :Smile: 

----------

## k01

non hai detto che scheda video hai...

con che use flags hai emerso? hai installato anche i plugin?

----------

## ChobinYY

Ho una ati radeon 9800pro.

Ho seguito la guida passo passo.

Ho emerso i seguenti file con queste use:

```
   * x11-libs/libX11 and media-libs/mesa with xcb enabled.

    * x11-libs/cairo with glitz, xcb and svg enabled.

    * x11-wm/compiz-fusion with emerald enabled. 
```

e dopo ho dato il comando

```
emerge -av compiz-fusion
```

----------

## k01

prova a lanciare da terminale

```

LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=true compiz --replace --sm-disable ccp &
```

----------

## ChobinYY

Mi mette i bordi nelle finestre ma non attiva nessun effetto. Però questa volta non si blocca.

ecco cosa mi dice:

```
WARNING: Application calling GLX 1.3 function "glXCreatePixmap" when GLX 1.3 is not supported!  This is an application bug!

compiz (core) - Error: Plugin 'text' not loaded.

compiz (shift) - Warn: No compatible text plugin loaded.

compiz (core) - Error: Plugin 'text' not loaded.

compiz (ring) - Warn: No compatible text plugin found.

compiz (core) - Error: Plugin 'text' not loaded.

compiz (group) - Warn: No compatible text plugin loaded.

compiz (cube) - Warn: Failed to load slide: freedesktop

WARNING: Application calling GLX 1.3 function "glXDestroyPixmap" when GLX 1.3 is not supported!  This is an application bug!

```

----------

## k01

controlla nel ccsm nella sezione "image loading" che il plugin text sia attivo, e anche quelli relativi a jpeg, png e svg visto che da errore anche caricando l'immagine sopra al cubo

----------

## ChobinYY

Grazie mille, adesso funziona tutto   :Smile: 

----------

